# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Bardzo duża zmiana soczewek

## Czyki

Witam!

Odebrałem dzisiaj okulary i nie jest dobrze.
Miałem:
+3.0 cyl. -2.50 oś 160
na recepcie mam:
+1.0 cyl. +2.0 oś 80

czy w przeciągu 2 lat jest możliwa taka zmiana, aż o cylinder 4.5? Dodam, że jestem niedowidzący na to oko. Czytam tylko dwa rzędy od góry.

Czy możliwe jest, że na recepcie "napisał się" plus zamiast minus?

----------

